# Round Oak Stove Users Chime in help a newby!



## bentonbee (Dec 13, 2012)

I have a Round Oak D18 I think it is. It is a cylinder or parlor stove.  I was looking for tips on using them.  I have never had a Round Oak before. I like it very much so far.  It seems put out a lot of heat.  I like the double door system.  It allows me to put in some larger chunks of wood. I like having the door up where an older guy like me doesn't have to bend way over to load it Man that is great  I also like having the ash reservour clean out on the bottom.   Since I burn wood,  I leave the top draft open that is by the stove pipe collar.   I read that that tiny 3 hole draft helps burn the gasses.  I think this stove burns a little more wood than I would like????  But it has been a long time since I used a wood stove...and I don't have much experience with very many wood stoves.  So Round Oak users, give me some tips on using this stove.  I have attached a photo of it.  Since taking the photo, I have put another wall protector on the back...my insurance wanted me too. Thanks
Mike


----------



## MnDave (Dec 14, 2012)

Great stove. How I would love to stand by that beauty with a cold one.

Take your time and carefully learn the ins-and-outs. Don't be temped to load her to-the-gills on the first cold night. Sit with her and make sure she knows who is boss. 

MnDave


----------



## begreen (Dec 14, 2012)

That stove pipe is closer than 18" to combustibles. It needs heat shielding! Also, make sure it is sloped uphill toward the chimney by at least 1/4" / ft..


----------



## bentonbee (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks guys. Begreen, I wondered the same thing, but the insurance company did not require it. I am going to install the heat sheilding above and behind the chimney metal pipe.  Any suggestions?  I plan to use some 1 inch square metal tubing cut in short lenghts for the spacers.  What guage of metal?  The stove boards behind the stove are store bought with some insulating material.
I had a Fisher Mama Bear wood stove too. I switched and put it in now. I am not sure I like it as well.  I had put some cement blocks under the legs of it to raise it up some so it would be easier to load and look in.  But I am not sure that it is any more efficient than the Round Oak and it won't take as much wood as the Round Oak for night fires, and I miss the ash grate and ash collector. Also can't load as big of pieces of wood in the Fisher.  So I will probably be going to  switch back to the Round Oak.  I was thinking about putting a 1/4 inch plate of steel in the Round Oak to deflect the smoke a bit so that it may burn up more gasses. I do think that the Round Oak design of having a small adjustable vent right below where the stove pipe hooks up helps to get a little more O2 in there to burn better too.


----------



## bentonbee (Dec 22, 2012)

bentonbee said:


> Thanks guys. Begreen, I wondered the same thing, but the insurance company did not require it. I am going to install the heat sheilding above and behind the chimney metal pipe. Any suggestions? I plan to use some 1 inch square metal tubing cut in short lenghts for the spacers. What guage of metal? The stove boards behind the stove are store bought with some insulating material.
> I had a Fisher Mama Bear wood stove too. I switched and put it in now. I am not sure I like it as well. I had put some cement blocks under the legs of it to raise it up some so it would be easier to load and look in. But I am not sure that it is any more efficient than the Round Oak and it won't take as much wood as the Round Oak for night fires, and I miss the ash grate and ash collector. Also can't load as big of pieces of wood in the Fisher. So I will probably be going to switch back to the Round Oak. I was thinking about putting a 1/4 inch plate of steel in the Round Oak to deflect the smoke a bit so that it may burn up more gasses. I do think that the Round Oak design of having a small adjustable vent right below where the stove pipe hooks up helps to get a little more O2 in there to burn better too.


 
P.S. I have since added a second stove board behind the wood stove as my insurance company wanted that.


----------



## coaly (Dec 22, 2012)

24 gauge sheet metal, with 1 inch air space the same as wall protector.

Or you can use double wall pipe with a clearance down to 6".


----------



## bentonbee (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks Coaly.


----------



## begreen (Dec 23, 2012)

Ditto. What he said.


----------



## bentonbee (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi guys,
Thanks for the help. I got the shield put up on the back wall and ceiling to shield the chimney.  I feel safer now.  I really love this round oak stove. It puts out a lot of heat, will hold a fire as good as the fisher did over night and it is a lot easier to start and manage than the Fisher.  Thanks for your help.  Now if I could put a baffle plate towards the top to increase the efficiency a little bit.., I think it was just as efficient as my unbaffled Fisher Mama Bear stove was.


----------

